# No more dept store power equipment for me



## zrock (May 13, 2018)

Well expensive lesson learned from buying power tools from the local canadian tire. Came to the conclusion that they have only a 2 year life span and cost me more in the end. Master craft professional air compressor 3 in 2 years, mastercraft impact driver 2 years dead, Poolan chain saw 2 years dead, troy built leaf blower 2 years dead, and now my yardworks weed eater 2 years and dead...  Replaced the compressor with a old school cast iron unit looks ugly but moves the air, Went to makita for my driver set, and all my lawn car is now all sthil. Worst part it i got all the new stuff on sale and was cheaper than the dept store crap and 3x the warranty


----------



## xman23 (May 13, 2018)

I to, try to avoid buying consumer grade tools. The issue, these days, many of the major brands that have a reputation for for quality have a low quality / low cost model. It can be hard to know the difference. My method is to do a lot of research before buying.


----------



## zrock (May 13, 2018)

Ya I hear ya on brand name tools in dept stores... Looks like the same model but way different. No research for me I just drive around the corner to my stihl dealer..lol.. they treat me good as we spend a lot of money their for work 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## sportbikerider78 (May 14, 2018)

I have had great luck with Milwaukee.

Troybuilt was a good name when it was actually built in NY.  Not anymore.  

Every tool I really depend on, is a name brand tool.  Once in a while, occasional use, knock off or cheaper brand. 

I have had some good luck with Ryobi small tools, like their jigsaw.  Half the price, works like a charm.  Again, occasional use.


----------



## My_3_Girls (May 14, 2018)

Don't overlook Ridgid thru big orange (HD)...all of my cordless are from there.  Lifetime warranty, even on the batteries now.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 14, 2018)

Iv been using Royobi from HD lately. After many years of Satisfied Craftsman use ,but now afraid to buy new replacements for fear of them going belly up at any time. Got the weed whacker, did my whole yard yesterday and still 4 bars(out of 4) of charge.  Got the work lights many of the power tools. They do sell chain saws for the +ONE systems so thats next i guess. Very satisfied. Fantastic price for the quality.


----------



## moey (May 14, 2018)

Read the reviews most the time you get what you pay for. But sometimes there are some cheap tools that actually are decent. I bought a electric chain saw for $40 from Lowes. I wanted it to cut at stumps and not destroy my good chainsaw with dirt. It worked wonders I was able to cut several stumps below the surface in a short period of time. Saw survived and I was impressed with it.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (May 15, 2018)

My_3_Girls said:


> Don't overlook Ridgid thru big orange (HD)...all of my cordless are from there.  Lifetime warranty, even on the batteries now.


Rigid makes a really cool multi-tool with interchangable heads.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 15, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Rigid makes a really cool multi-tool with interchangable heads.


Always liked rigid. They make the best power threaders ,pipe wrenches ,plumbing tools in general. Expensive but worth the price. I have their power threading machine all the way up to 6" pipe.


----------



## zrock (May 15, 2018)

used to be Canadian tire had good products but seems to be slipping as they got bigger. I don't abuse my things. After the 3rd air compressor went out i took it apart to see what the issue was. Well the compressor is a coffee can with next to nothing for a piston and a Teflon sealing ring. Guaranteed to go bad if you use it for more than 1/2 hour


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 15, 2018)

I never liked the new diaphragm air compressors.Noisy as hell and just dont last. I still have few of the old piston type, some are 50 yrs old .
Quiet efficient and last a long time.


----------



## dogwood (May 15, 2018)

My Stihl weed eater's carburetor is Chinese made. I've had to replace it three times already. I don't know how widespread use of Chinese made (i.e. junk) parts is in Stihl products, but it is disappointing in a company whose products could formerly be relied on for quality and dependability. Hard to know where to turn for quality tools anymore as so many companies have been outsourced to Asia where quality control seems to be an unknown concept. I was looking at an Ingersoll Rand 80 gallon compressor at Tractor Supply just yesterday. Made in India. Wouldn't buy it on a bet.

What brand older piston type compressors do you have Randy? I'll probably have to find an older used one and would prefer to have the old quiet type.

Mike


----------



## begreen (May 15, 2018)

https://www.eatoncompressor.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=68_243
https://www.quincycompressor.com/products/reciprocating-piston/


----------



## Ashful (May 15, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Always liked rigid. They make the best power threaders ,pipe wrenches ,plumbing tools in general. Expensive but worth the price. I have their power threading machine all the way up to 6" pipe.



Different company.  I own a lot of grandpa’s old Rigid plumbing gear, and also a few Rigid tools from Home Depot, but I don’t think one has much relation to the other.


----------



## dogwood (May 15, 2018)

Thanks for the links begreen. I'd never heard of the Polar Air model before and wish I could afford a new Quincy. Even the old ones are pricey. I keep my eyes open though and maybe I'll luck into one. 

You ought to be into the nice weather now in the South Puget Sound area. I moved to Olympia from NY, May of 1980, just as Mt. St. Helens was erupting. Weather was beautiful then, other than the ash coming down like snow. Stayed in Western Washington for the next ten years before the rain finally drove me back East, Take it easy,

Mike


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 16, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Different company.  I own a lot of grandpa’s old Rigid plumbing gear, and also a few Rigid tools from Home Depot, but I don’t think one has much relation to the other.


Seem to be true of a lot of companies. 
My power threaders are the old models. As are my cutters and pipe wrenches. Seem to never wear out. The new stuff does look considerably cheaper made. Most recent purchase was a rigid pex cutter, Rigid name on it but cant make a straight cut. Good thing the old stuff last forever. You can still find a lot of the old stuff on Ebay.


----------



## zrock (May 16, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I never liked the new diaphragm air compressors.Noisy as hell and just dont last. I still have few of the old piston type, some are 50 yrs old .
> Quiet efficient and last a long time.



Ya we picked up a old cast iron dual piston/230 volt compressor. This thing will hold 150psi all day long without a issue. I have not found a tool that it cannot easily keep up with easily. Best part we only paid $300 and all it needed was a air filter. Grabbed a old filter and housing of a scrap 02 ford and some plumbing pipe and ran it out side. Super quiet even outside


----------



## Ashful (May 16, 2018)

Now that I’m not typing on a 3” phone screen, I can give the better answer.  Ridgid tools were made by Ridge Tool Co. in Ohio.  They are the classic plumbing tools some of us have inherited from our parents and grandparents.  Pipe threaders, pipe wrenches, tubing and pipe cutters, etc.  All good stuff.

In the late 1960’s, they were bought by Emerson Electric, maker of the cheap “shelf system” stereos you probably owned in the 1970’s and 1980’s.

In the early 2000’s, they expanded their tool line with many new electric tools (wet/dry vacs, palm sanders, etc.), and aligned themselves with Home Depot.  Their tools seem to be reasonably good quality and value, or at least the few I’ve owned.

I’ve read a few places that many of these new additions (the non-plumbing electric tools) are made by third-parties, but I have not been able to find any confirmation of that from any reputable source.  They still have more than half of their manufacturing plants in the USA, but they also state they manufacture some of their tools in Europe and Asia.


----------



## georgepds (Jul 4, 2018)

And then there is harbor freight.... makes you long for the quality gods of canada tire


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 4, 2018)

georgepds said:


> And then there is harbor freight.... makes you long for the quality gods of canada tire


Ahh.... harbor freight. They used to make a lot of limited use tools. That is for people who only need to use it once or twice. When oscillating tools became popular,  a craftsman was $89 harbor freight was $9.99 . Just cuz I needed more than one I bought  1 craftsman and 2 HF Tools. First HF one lasted an hour, second lasted 2 hrs.  Craftsman still going 10 yrs later. Don't waste yur time with HF metal chop saw ,just spend a little more and get a good one.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 5, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Ahh.... harbor freight. They used to make a lot of limited use tools. That is for people who only need to use it once or twice. When oscillating tools became popular,  a craftsman was $89 harbor freight was $9.99 . Just cuz I needed more than one I bought  1 craftsman and 2 HF Tools. First HF one lasted an hour, second lasted 2 hrs.  Craftsman still going 10 yrs later. Don't waste yur time with HF metal chop saw ,just spend a little more and get a good one.



That’s funny, I’ve only bought three HF tools in my whole life, and one of them is a metal chop saw.  Almost twenty years later, I still can’t kill the stupid thing.  It’s no heirloom quality tool, but it has been as reliable as concrete.

The other two, you ask?  Both pneumatic die grinders, one straight one angled.  Both still ticking, but ready for replacement after 20 years of semi regular use.  Since I’m no longer young and poor, as I was when I bought them, they’ll get replaced with a better name brand.

When you’re in your 20’s, and making difficult decisions like whether you want to fix your chimney or eat in a given month, HF can be a savior.  I won’t knock anyone who buys something there, as long as they don’t try to tell me how great it is.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 5, 2018)

I bought the $79 chop saw ,lasted about a year of little use ,then bought the better one they sell possibly $99 lasted about  a year. Could have had a name brand saw for the price of the 2 combined. I do have  few items that lasted namely an large electric jack hammer $500 vs $2500 and up for a name brand hammer.


----------



## moey (Jul 5, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Ahh.... harbor freight. They used to make a lot of limited use tools. That is for people who only need to use it once or twice. When oscillating tools became popular,  a craftsman was $89 harbor freight was $9.99 . Just cuz I needed more than one I bought  1 craftsman and 2 HF Tools. First HF one lasted an hour, second lasted 2 hrs.  Craftsman still going 10 yrs later. Don't waste yur time with HF metal chop saw ,just spend a little more and get a good one.



Yep I bought a drywall lift from them. It was like $100 used it for my garage and then sold it for close to a $100. Although it was crappy quality and I wore a bike helmet underneath it in case it decided to give way. I think the helmet was unnecessary but it had a crappy locking mechanism.


----------



## blades (Jul 5, 2018)

I think  Ridgid is owned by HD now days-  make sure you read the fine print on that lifetime warranty battery wise-  They changed that too awhile ago.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 5, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I bought the $79 chop saw ,lasted about a year of little use ,then bought the better one they sell possibly $99 lasted about  a year.



I think the word that might best summarize the reliability of HF tools is “variable”.  Their poor quality does not translate into certain death of a tool, as demonstrated by the difference between my chop saw and the two you bought.  It translates to an unknown or unquantifiable lifetime, likely due to very poorly-held manufacturing and process tolerances, which means you’re as likely to get one that dies tomorrow as one that might last longer than you’d anticipate.


----------



## Andyman (Jul 5, 2018)

blades said:


> I think  Ridgid is owned by HD now days-  make sure you read the fine print on that lifetime warranty battery wise-  They changed that too awhile ago.



HD is a distributor, Emerson is the owner for Ridgid, and started making electric motors in 1890.


----------



## mass_burner (Jul 5, 2018)

A carpenter friend of mine only buys rockwood?. He goes through a drill driver every 6 months. But that's better than every 2 months he says. I've had petty good luck with my Porter cable driver set from amazon 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 5, 2018)

blades said:


> I think  Ridgid is owned by HD now days-  make sure you read the fine print on that lifetime warranty battery wise-  They changed that too awhile ago.


My son was just telling me today he is considering the Rigid Tools due to the lifetime warranty. Ill have to tell him.


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 5, 2018)

I have had pretty good luck with Tekton hand tools. Amazon sells them, they seem to hold up, definitely better looking than the HF wrenches.

 I have the big stacked roll around in my basement with my main tool set, but out in my garage I have a Crescent Brand combined metric and American tool set in a carrying case. I am fixing up an 1987 Bronco and its mix of metric and American so have a mixed tool set at hand is nice option. If I want to throw a set in the back of my truck, this is the one. It supposedly is lifetime guarantee. It covers most of my needs until I get into the large metric sizes on my Unimog.  I also have a 3/4" drive breaker bar for the big stuff on the mog. The jumbo wrench sets from HF are really loose.  I have a set of 3/4 inch drive HF sockets for the big stuff but actually bought Craftsman combination wrenches for the really large sizes (22to 50 MM). .


----------



## bholler (Jul 5, 2018)

peakbagger said:


> I have had pretty good luck with Tekton hand tools. Amazon sells them, they seem to hold up, definitely better looking than the HF wrenches.
> 
> I have the big stacked roll around in my basement with my main tool set, but out in my garage I have a Crescent Brand combined metric and American tool set in a carrying case. I am fixing up an 1987 Bronco and its mix of metric and American so have a mixed tool set at hand is nice option. If I want to throw a set in the back of my truck, this is the one. It supposedly is lifetime guarantee. It covers most of my needs until I get into the large metric sizes on my Unimog.  I also have a 3/4" drive breaker bar for the big stuff on the mog. The jumbo wrench sets from HF are really loose.  I have a set of 3/4 inch drive HF sockets for the big stuff but actually bought Craftsman combination wrenches for the really large sizes (22to 50 MM). .


I have a 1990 f250 and bronco and the mix bs is so damn frustrating.  I dont care which one it is but pick one.  I got a big cobalt set from lowes that i like for the price the quality is great.

As far as harbor freight goes they are starting to get some higher quality lines.  Their new vulcan welders are getting great reveiws.  I may buy one to replace my pos mig.


----------



## mass_burner (Jul 7, 2018)

OP, did you mean all power or just electric?

Sent from my V11 using Tapatalk


----------



## zrock (Jul 7, 2018)

Gas powered for sure and also leaning towards electric as well... even the quality of a Dewalt from department store is not the same as from your local tool or hardware store.. Bought a brand new dewalt impact all 3 batteries could not drive in 10 - 3/4 roofing screws in predrilled holes... Had to laugh when i took it back they told me i bought the homeowners series and i needed the contractor grade..LOL


----------



## mass_burner (Jul 7, 2018)

zrock said:


> Gas powered for sure and also leaning towards electric as well... even the quality of a Dewalt from department store is not the same as from your local tool or hardware store.. Bought a brand new dewalt impact all 3 batteries could not drive in 10 - 3/4 roofing screws in predrilled holes... Had to laugh when i took it back they told me i bought the homeowners series and i needed the contractor grade..LOL


all the gas i have are pre 1995, except trimmer, echo st225, so far so good, 3 years. surprisingly, my 5 ton electric HF splitter has held up for 3 yrs now with no issues. under $100 with coupons.

Sent from my V11 using Tapatalk


----------



## greg13 (Jul 8, 2018)

blades said:


> I think  Ridgid is owned by HD now days-  make sure you read the fine print on that lifetime warranty battery wise-  They changed that too awhile ago.



Ridgid power tools are made by Emerson electric, the company that used to make the old craftsman tools when they were about bullet proof. The Ridgid power tools that I own (12" miter saw, router & table saw) all seem to be built with the same quality. I am planning on switching over my cordless tools to Ridgid 18v also.


----------



## Jotel me this (Nov 3, 2018)

moey said:


> Read the reviews most the time you get what you pay for. But sometimes there are some cheap tools that actually are decent. I bought a electric chain saw for $40 from Lowes. I wanted it to cut at stumps and not destroy my good chainsaw with dirt. It worked wonders I was able to cut several stumps below the surface in a short period of time. Saw survived and I was impressed with it.



of course now-a-days reviews are fake and posted by paid people in third world countries for .25 cents per post, so even reviews arent reliable any more.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 4, 2018)

Jotel me this said:


> of course now-a-days reviews are fake and posted by paid people in third world countries for .25 cents per post, so even reviews arent reliable any more.


Hmm... I suspect that depends on where you're reading them.  For example, doesn't Amazon only permit reviews from people who have purchased that product on Amazon?


----------



## zrock (Nov 4, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Hmm... I suspect that depends on where you're reading them.  For example, doesn't Amazon only permit reviews from people who have purchased that product on Amazon?


Nop ... that's now why u have verrifyed reviews. Plus they are now grouping all a sellers reviews to they do not always pertain to your product. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## moey (Nov 19, 2018)

Jotel me this said:


> of course now-a-days reviews are fake and posted by paid people in third world countries for .25 cents per post, so even reviews arent reliable any more.



I usually look for reviews that are crappy and see what the person is complaining about and go from there. Sometimes the complaints are so stupid someone could not make up the stuff.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 19, 2018)

moey said:


> I usually look for reviews that are crappy and see what the person is complaining about and go from there. Sometimes the complaints are so stupid someone could not make up the stuff.



Same here . . . and I tend to discount many of the ones which are completely negative or over-the-top in their enthusiasm for the product.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 19, 2018)

moey said:


> Sometimes the complaints are so stupid someone could not make up the stuff.


“I bought the wrong thing, and it doesn’t fit my whosywhat, so I’m giving it one star.  I’d give it zero stars, if I could.”


----------



## zrock (Nov 19, 2018)

A lot of places are now screening out bad reviews. In the last year I have submitted 2 reviews on a set of tires. Both reviews state they were reviewed and published. I went through 600 good reviews and could never find mine 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 21, 2018)

zrock said:


> A lot of places are now screening out bad reviews. In the last year I have submitted 2 reviews on a set of tires. Both reviews state they were reviewed and published. I went through 600 good reviews and could never find mine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk



Well now I am just curious . . . what was the make and model of the tires?


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 21, 2018)

Ashful said:


> That’s funny, I’ve only bought three HF tools in my whole life, and one of them is a metal chop saw.  Almost twenty years later, I still can’t kill the stupid thing.  It’s no heirloom quality tool, but it has been as reliable as concrete.
> 
> The other two, you ask?  Both pneumatic die grinders, one straight one angled.  Both still ticking, but ready for replacement after 20 years of semi regular use.  Since I’m no longer young and poor, as I was when I bought them, they’ll get replaced with a better name brand.
> 
> When you’re in your 20’s, and making difficult decisions like whether you want to fix your chimney or eat in a given month, HF can be a savior.  I won’t knock anyone who buys something there, as long as they don’t try to tell me how great it is.



Honestly, their line of earthquake pneumatic tools are pretty stout. I've seen them put up against Mac and Bosch and the only difference is the external parts and finish work.


----------



## greg13 (Nov 21, 2018)

SpaceBus said:


> Honestly, their line of earthquake pneumatic tools are pretty stout. I've seen them put up against Mac and Bosch and the only difference is the external parts and finish work.



HF does have some decent tools, but they are basic tools. If you are using them more than an occasional user they lack the little extras and the "feel" of a quality tool. When I bought my miter saw I went down the line of them at both Lowes & Home Depot, You can feel the slight differences in them plus the differences in the table locks. 

Since I am a Mechanic by trade, I will put any of my tools up against a HF tool. When you use a tool all day long little things like just the way they feel in your hand or balance of a tool makes a big difference.


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 22, 2018)

greg13 said:


> HF does have some decent tools, but they are basic tools. If you are using them more than an occasional user they lack the little extras and the "feel" of a quality tool. When I bought my miter saw I went down the line of them at both Lowes & Home Depot, You can feel the slight differences in them plus the differences in the table locks.
> 
> Since I am a Mechanic by trade, I will put any of my tools up against a HF tool. When you use a tool all day long little things like just the way they feel in your hand or balance of a tool makes a big difference.



You are spot on. The HF impacts are now able to perform well, but the fit, finish, and ergonomics show the humble origins. My previous school in NC had tools for students to use, but the school here in Maine does not. I'm saving up for quality set, but not necessarily brands like Mac or Snap on. Are there still companies out there that make a quality tool that maybe doesn't have the flash or high profile brand name?


----------



## greg13 (Nov 22, 2018)

SpaceBus said:


> You are spot on. The HF impacts are now able to perform well, but the fit, finish, and ergonomics show the humble origins. My previous school in NC had tools for students to use, but the school here in Maine does not. I'm saving up for quality set, but not necessarily brands like Mac or Snap on. Are there still companies out there that make a quality tool that maybe doesn't have the flash or high profile brand name?



Again, it's all in how the tool feels to you. A 9/16" Mac wrench feels different in your hand than a 9/16" Snap on. Both are quality tools,Both have a lifetime guarantee and are similar priced but they DO feel different. Little things  like the edge of the wrench when you pull hard on it.

Another thing you need to watch is the guarantee it's self, Don't assume the tool has a lifetime guarantee, even Harbor Freight has started selling  "extended " warranties.  I just bought a new 1/2" cordless impact from Mac, It is based on Dewalt with slight differences such as case construction that is more resistant to Automotive chemicals like grease & oils.

If you are planning on going into the repair field remember there are tools that you only need to buy once that WILL last your lifetime (I still use some of my fathers tools daily that are 60 years old) and there are tools that will need updating due to changes in the industry. But you do get what you pay for.


----------



## zrock (Nov 22, 2018)

firefighterjake said:


> Well now I am just curious . . . what was the make and model of the tires?



They were a motomaster tire only available at canadian tire.. Had mine switched out 2x due to tire punctures around 7 in total in less than a year. The extended warranty i bought cost me more than the tires were worth by the time all was done


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 22, 2018)

Made the mistake of getting chinese tires once, didnt last 10k .


----------



## woodey (Nov 23, 2018)

I just placed an order for a set of Falken Wildpeak A/T3W tires for my truck. I know a few people locally who swear by them- looks like a good  tire for the money.


----------



## zrock (Nov 24, 2018)

Running a motomaster at3 now.. so far so good they actually ride better than the other tires... I wanted a set of goodyear or other name brand but funny enough they were all special order


----------



## Ashful (Nov 24, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Made the mistake of getting chinese tires once, didnt last 10k .



Just like “made in Japan” meant junk two generations ago, things have changed.  I’ve run Hankooks on two of my vehicles, one light truck and one sports wagon, and they’ve been as good or better than the OEM tires they replaced.


----------



## zrock (Nov 25, 2018)

Agree... we order import tires for our dump truck and other than the odd one that seems to be out of round they are great tires and preform just as good as the name brand for a 1/4 the price..


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 25, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Just like “made in Japan” meant junk two generations ago, things have changed.  I’ve run Hankooks on two of my vehicles, one light truck and one sports wagon, and they’ve been as good or better than the OEM tires they replaced.


Was just a year ago i got them ,they were not that much cheaper. Im sure they make better ones for a higher price. Iv since put Goodyears on for actually less money and they are wearing fine. Got 4  215/70/15 Fuel Maxs Goodyear Tires at Sams for  $140 for all 4 which is a fantastic price.  Half price sale.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 26, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Just like “made in Japan” meant junk two generations ago, things have changed.  I’ve run Hankooks on two of my vehicles, one light truck and one sports wagon, and they’ve been as good or better than the OEM tires they replaced.



Our 2017 Civic came with Hancooks. I just swapped the winters on a couple weeks ago, Hancooks still have another summer or two in them. Car has over 50,000 kms on it already.

Our 2006 Civic came with Dunlops. They were absolute garbage, toast after 20,000 kms.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 26, 2018)

maple1 said:


> Our 2017 Civic came with Hancooks. I just swapped the winters on a couple weeks ago, Hancooks still have another summer or two in them. Car has over 50,000 kms on it already.
> 
> Our 2006 Civic came with Dunlops. They were absolute garbage, toast after 20,000 kms.



All tires are a compromise.  It’s likely those Dunlaps had much better traction ratings than the Hankooks, and the price you pay for that performance is faster tread wear.  The materials and physics involved are all pretty well known and even somewhat standardized, at this point, it’s just a matter of putting them together properly, and then selecting the right tire for the characteristics you desire.

I’ve run street legal race tires that require replacement every 3000 miles, they stuck to the road like they were made of glue, and I loved them.  You might call them garbage, but I called them wonderful.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Nov 26, 2018)

maple1 said:


> Our 2017 Civic came with Hancooks. I just swapped the winters on a couple weeks ago, Hancooks still have another summer or two in them. Car has over 50,000 kms on it already.
> 
> Our 2006 Civic came with Dunlops. They were absolute garbage, toast after 20,000 kms.



My  2011 Tacoma came with Dunlops. When I upgraded to winter/AT tires at 10,000 kms, the shop that did the work and dealt in used tires wouldn't even give me 10 bucks for them - too many defects. They couldn't even balance them.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 26, 2018)

Yes, I figured gone in 20,000 kms was pretty abnormal even for tires of the highest dry traction ratings. Don't remember balance issues - then again they weren't on there very long.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Nov 26, 2018)

maple1 said:


> Yes, I figured gone in 20,000 kms was pretty abnormal even for tires of the highest dry traction ratings. Don't remember balance issues - then again they weren't on there very long.


Shop guy couldn't believe it, on practically new tires. Three of the four tires were either out of round or didn't run true.


----------



## bholler (Nov 26, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Was just a year ago i got them ,they were not that much cheaper. Im sure they make better ones for a higher price. Iv since put Goodyears on for actually less money and they are wearing fine. Got 4  215/70/15 Fuel Maxs Goodyear Tires at Sams for  $140 for all 4 which is a fantastic price.  Half price sale.


I can almost gaurantee those goodyears you bought at sams club were not american made tires.  I got goodyears at walmart once and only ran them about 2000 miles until i pulled them off.  They simply could not be balanced.  Walmart said they were fine so no warranty.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 27, 2018)

bholler said:


> I can almost gaurantee those goodyears you bought at sams club were not american made tires.  I got goodyears at walmart once and only ran them about 2000 miles until i pulled them off.  They simply could not be balanced.  Walmart said they were fine so no warranty.


I did get a bad set a few years ago of one of goodyears higher rated tires, the assurance line ,dry rotted within 2 yrs and wore out long before their rated miles. But these are doing great compared to the chinese set they replaced which i paid more for. I like dealing with Sams as they are very good with warranties even when the product is out of warranty. Never had any warranty issues on their tires but have on other items that they actually fully replaced or reimbursed the full price even though the product warranty itself had long expired.


----------



## zrock (Nov 29, 2018)

bholler said:


> I can almost gaurantee those goodyears you bought at sams club were not american made tires.  I got goodyears at walmart once and only ran them about 2000 miles until i pulled them off.  They simply could not be balanced.  Walmart said they were fine so no warranty.



Their was your first mistake buying from walmart.. Places like walmart and other big box stores do not have the same tire as a tire shop would sell. They may have the same name but no ware close to being the same.


----------



## bholler (Nov 29, 2018)

zrock said:


> Their was your first mistake buying from walmart.. Places like walmart and other big box stores do not have the same tire as a tire shop would sell. They may have the same name but no ware close to being the same.


Yes i know that was my point


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 29, 2018)

zrock said:


> Their was your first mistake buying from walmart.. Places like walmart and other big box stores do not have the same tire as a tire shop would sell. They may have the same name but no ware close to being the same.


The chinese tires the lasted 7k came from a Tire shop that only sell tires. Jack Williams Tire. Iv put  7k or more on the good years already and they are still like new.


----------

